# Drilling Hole in Aluminum Trailer



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

If you are worried about causing a weak spot TIG weld a piece of aluminum plate where the hole will be then drill it so it’s beefed up.


----------



## Estevan Vasquez (Feb 13, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> If you are worried about causing a weak spot TIG weld a piece of aluminum plate where the hole will be then drill it so it’s beefed up.


Yeah I thought about that but I don' know anyone with a tig welder.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

Estevan Vasquez said:


> Yeah I thought about that but I don' know anyone with a tig welder.


A hole that size in the flange of the channel should not have any significant affect. 

Drill away.


----------



## Estevan Vasquez (Feb 13, 2018)

Whiskey Angler said:


> A hole that size in the flange of the channel should not have any significant affect.
> 
> Drill away.


I didn't think so either just wanted another opinion, thanks


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

If you're worried about cracking, make sure you don't drill too close to the edge. 
Once you drill it, give both sides of the hole a very light chamfer.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Drill it use SS washers on both sides then roll on


----------



## Estevan Vasquez (Feb 13, 2018)

Mike C said:


> If you're worried about cracking, make sure you don't drill too close to the edge.
> Once you drill it, give both sides of the hole a very light chamfer.


 I haven't drilled anything yet it's nasty outside now. Was wondering if it would be better to do it in the web vs the flange but there are already holes in the top flange for rivets so I'll probably go ahead and do the flange.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

Estevan Vasquez said:


> I haven't drilled anything yet it's nasty outside now. Was wondering if it would be better to do it in the web vs the flange but there are already holes in the top flange for rivets so I'll probably go ahead and do the flange.


You would be able to maintain a greater edge distance for the hole if you drilled through the web. I'm not sure what your application looks like, but if you can drill through the web and make it work, its better than drilling through the flange.


----------



## Estevan Vasquez (Feb 13, 2018)

Whiskey Angler said:


> You would be able to maintain a greater edge distance for the hole if you drilled through the web. I'm not sure what your application looks like, but if you can drill through the web and make it work, its better than drilling through the flange.


It's just a small bracket for the end of the transom saver to secure to. The bracket looks just like what I'm drilling into but much smaller. I think I will drill into the web just because it is much wider like yall said.


----------



## Estevan Vasquez (Feb 13, 2018)

And a pic of the boat just so y'all can have a look


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

Like Dick Cheney said "Drill baby drill
"


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

I don't think you need a transom saver for your boat. You just need to use the mechanical stop for tilting the engine up to keep from stressing your hydraulics.

Also use one long tie down strap over the entire boat instead of two short straps from the transom eyes that pull the boat forward more than down.

Having the boat bounce on the bunks makes the transom saver ineffective.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

MariettaMike said:


> I don't think you need a transom saver for your boat. You just need to use the mechanical stop for tilting the engine up to keep from stressing your hydraulics.
> 
> Also use one long tie down strap over the entire boat instead of two short straps from the transom eyes that pull the boat forward more than down.
> 
> Having the boat bounce on the bunks makes the transom saver ineffective.


I agree. My boat is a 2001 and has never had a transom saver and I drive like a maniac. I stick a wooden dowel between the motor and transom mounts. No issues in 17 years so I figure it’s good. My motor is probably higher jacked all the way down as most people’s are jacked all the way up so it’s even harder on the transom.


----------



## Estevan Vasquez (Feb 13, 2018)

Yeah I was wondering whether or not I needed one but the owners manual says to use one whenever trailering. I never thought about the 2x4 I might try that.


----------



## Estevan Vasquez (Feb 13, 2018)

I'l probably drill it anyway


----------



## Estevan Vasquez (Feb 13, 2018)

I actually emailed Float On yesterday out of curiosity and they never got back to me.


----------



## CaptDanS (Oct 26, 2017)

I used this on my Hewes Bonefish for years.

http://www.m-ywedge.com


----------



## Marsh Pirate (Sep 15, 2016)

I use the m-y wedge universal on my EVOx with the 60 Suzuki. It's simple and does the job.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Another vote for m-y wedge. Works great. I cut mine down by about an inch to make it easier to install over the tilt piston with the engine tilted up.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I just have a transoms saver. It came with the boat and it had a Zuke 150 six cylinder on it then. Yes that motor blew 2 cylinders the first time I ran it. I got lots of stores about this boat


----------



## J Mathew Whitaker (Feb 23, 2019)

Estevan Vasquez said:


> I just bought a new Ankona Copperhead w/ a Float On aluminum trailer. I'm about to install a bracket for a transom saver and was looking for some input on whether or not it would be a bad thing to put a hole on the cross beam. It's not an I beam it's more of a C beam and I'm looking to put a hole in the horizontal run of metal. There's already 3 holes where the rubber mat is riveted to the beam but they're small say 3/8 inch and I plan on drilling 1/4 inch. Need some advice.
> 
> If anybody has any questions about the boat I'd be more than happy to answer, from south Texas by the way probably 40 minutes from Galveston.


Estevan...i fish out of Riviera and have been talking to Marcus (Ankona guide in STx). I would really appreciate your experience with the boat. I am thinking about a copperhead with a tiller 40hp Tohatsu....you mentioned a larger motor in video....b/c you want higher top end or you are not getting the hole shoot? how about the need for jack plate and trim tabs? also, how does it handle the moderate chop (wetness aside)? you can pm at seven one three - 8237222 . thx, matt


----------

